# Just seeking plain old help about honey crystalizing



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you heat it, you can reliquify it. If you don't heat it too much it won't hurt the flavor any, or at least not much. If you heat it more it won't taste as fresh but will still be edible. The standard method if it's in jars is to boil some water, turn off the heat and put the jar in the water. This doesn't work on the crystal clear plastic ones. They warp and melt.

If you want to crystalize it with nice small crystals, use the Dyce method:

http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/creamhoney.htm


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

We never heat the honey to a high temp. Place the glass jars on top of a double bath towel placed inside a roaster oven and just turn the control know until the power light illuminates, place the cover on the roaster to retain the gentle heat.
It may take six to seven hours to gently reliquify the honey, monitor the jars closely as not to overheat the honey. We have no problem reliquifying golden rod honey in plastic bears this way with our roaster.
Second option is place jars in an insulated box with a small wattage light bulb, works like an easy bake oven.
Third option is place containers of honey in a pot and fill up to neck of containers with hot tap water, keep replenishing the hot tap water until the honey reliquifies.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

I often keep a few gallons in a picnic cooler with a five watt night light inside. I drape a towel over the lid to better seal where the cord comes through. It may take a few days to come up to temp, so you have to be a little patient (like my wife). Or if you're the impatient type (like me), put a bottle of hot water in the cooler to get things off to a quick start. 

If you find the right cooler, light, room temp combination, you can reliquify and store for a long time. Keep an eye on it at first so it doesn't get too hot. The five watt bulb costs next to nothing to run.


----------



## dgoodman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks All,

Just one point of clarification. Once returned to liquid, and kept above the dreaded crystalizing temperatures, the honey will remain liquid? I understand some honey is more apt to crystalize, but in general this is true?

I'll check out the Dyce method as well.

Thanks again.

DG


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Just one point of clarification. Once returned to liquid, and kept above the dreaded crystalizing temperatures, the honey will remain liquid?

No. It won't remain liquid. "Crystalizing temperatures" are probably anything below 100 F. If it's a question of keeping liquid as long as possible then you have to heat it enough to ruin the flavor. But that's what they do to the honey you get at the grocery store.

>I understand some honey is more apt to crystalize, but in general this is true?

In general, except for a few kinds of honey like Tupelo, it all crystalized eventually. It's just a matter of time.

>I'll check out the Dyce method as well.

This is the method to get SMALL smooth feeling crystals instead of course gritty crystals.


----------



## dgoodman (May 30, 2005)

Alright,

Armed with knowledge, I am ready to embark on an entirely new honey pursuit.

Thanks everyone for your help.

Cheers.

DG


----------



## Star G (Mar 8, 2005)

A couple of further thoughts: Any type of foreign particulates which get into the honey while your handling it can form "seeds" around which the honey tends to crystalize.....so be sure you control any kinds of atmospheric dust while the honey is exposed...... Also, honey in a freezer will remain liquid. But watch out about passing it back and forth through the 25-55-degree F temp range....that will hasten crystallization.
Good luck.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

When I need to 'decrystallize' honey I use a crock pot. I put enough water in it to rise three quarters to the top of the honey jar(s). I add an open/empty jar filled with water as well. I put a meat thermometer into that water jar so I can check the water temp. At about 120 deg F I turn off the crock pot and let the honey jar(s) sit in it until the water cools.
I have some photos of the process if anyone were interested.
Dan


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

To decrystalize honey I use a old upright freezer and put a light socket and 75 watt bulk ...Takes a little while to get up to temp (115-120 degrees) but works very well and is not expensive. I also moved the shelves so the I can do a 5 gallon pail. Mostly I do glass jars in about 6-8 hours ...Rick


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

[I use a old upright freezer and put a light socket and 75 watt ]

Me too, keeps about 8 cases perfectly and cheaply.


----------

